# Hilfe für Silvester...



## macmarco (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen...#h

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe...

Silvester feiern wir mit ein paar Leuten eine Private Feier (ca.15-17 Personen)
Da jeder etwas zum Essen beiträgt, muss ich es auch und ich wollte ganz gerne Fisch machen...

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, was man machen könnte bzw. gut an kommt??

Wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet...

LG Marc o|wavey:


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Fischfrikadellen ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Frikadellen finde ich auch gut, da die ersten fast jeder mag und zweitens in einer
passenden Fingerfood Größe hergestellt werden können.

Was hast Du denn noch im Tiefkühler?
Wenn Du etwas kaufen willst/musst dann wären auch Räucherware ein heisser Tip z.B. Forellen.


----------



## macmarco (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Also im Froster habe ich Forellen, Dorsch ganz und im Filet, Platten.... ganz zur Not würde ich auch noch was holen, aber nur ganz zur Not...
An Frikadellen habe ich auch schon gedacht gehabt, aber ich hatte sonst an etwas spezielleres gedacht, was halt nicht immer üblich ist...


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

wenn Du Dorsch hast mache doch Fischstäbchen, hätte ich gleich vorgeschlagen aber ich dachte da liegen Karpfen in der Truhe, wobei Frikadellen auch von Fischmuffeln gegessen werden.


----------



## mcrae (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Mach doch einen Salat.

Reis mit Paprikapulver kochen (dann wird er rot, oder mit Curry -> gelb), Erbsen mit untermischen dazu dann kleine Fischstückchen untermischen. Mit Thun schmeckts am besten, anderer seefisch ist aber auch gut geeignet.


----------



## karl_sorglos (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Schau mal hier: http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/196131083170551/Graved-Lachs.html

#h


----------



## fliafi (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Hallo Marco,

ich bin auch immer eingeladen zu Silvester und bring immer selbst geräucherte Forellen mit. Die sind immer ganz begeistert. Hättest Du die Möglichkeit zu Räuchern?


----------



## andre23 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

ræucherware ist zu silvester nicht zu toppen!!!!....evt. fingerfood in bierteig frittiertes....kleine fischstuecken in lecker teig in oel frittieren mit allen møglichen gewuerzen, plus selbstgemachten dip....oder zu mitternacht ne lecker neujahrssuppe...gibt´ne menge 1a fischsuppenrezepte.....es gibt grenzenlose idee´n .....

sushi...rohe forelle oder lachs(sehr frisch) zubereiten...ist aber nur kennern vorbehalten....

es gibt unendlich viele møglichkeiten....

schreib mal zanderfænger eine pn


----------



## andre23 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

....ps: selbstgemacht kommt immer am besten an!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Moin!

Die Idee mit den selbstgemachten Fischstäbchen find ich auch klasse, Dorschfilet in Streifen
schneiden und dann schön in Bierteig ausbacken. Ich würde die Freifen so schneiden, dass
man die selfmade Stäbchen mit den Fingern essen kann.

Vielleicht noch 2-3 leckere Dipps (Salsa, Curry usw.) und Du bist ganz vorne dabei :q


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

an Neujahr rate ich immer wieder gern zu Rollmopps :m  ...

Was hälst du denn davon, einfach die Forellen zu filetieren und die dann lecker zu beizen. ist echt lecker und auch schnell gemacht


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Hallo macmarco,
falls von Dir nicht unbedingt etwas fischiges erwartet wird, wäre meine Empfehlung:
Hühnerunterschenkel (gibts es auf Palette zu 8 oder 24 Stück)
putzen, salzen, pfeffern und panieren (Ei -  Semmelbrösel)
dann in die Fritteuse bis braun
kann warm und kalt gegessen werden - geht immer, weil auch ein Griff (Knochen) dran ist
nebenan stellt man etwas Tomatensauce (Ketschup) zum Dippen 

wenn Fisch verlangt wird, passen Fischsemmel immer (besonders am Morgen danach)
Bismarkhering, Mattjes und Räucherlachs + Zwiebel+Gurkenstreifen sind bei uns immer der Bringer. Ich nehme extra kleine Brötchen und extra viel Fisch zwischen drinnen

Der Aufwand ist gering und das Zeug kann gut transportiert werden.

Gruß in die Runde Schwefi


----------



## macmarco (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Hi... vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps |wavey:, denke die ein oder andere gute Idee ist schon dabei, die ich wohl versuchen werde umzusetzten....
Aber gegen weitere Vorschläge hätte ich nix 

@fliafi: Na klar habe ich eine Möglichkeit zu räuchern, habe mir vor 2 Wochen einen Ofen selber gebaut (der auch funktioniert#6)

LG


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Passt wohl nicht ganz in diesen Thread, muß ich aber doch kurz erzählen:
Habe vor drei Jahren nen schönen großen Sylvesterkarpfen gemacht. Karpfen Blau nach einem super Rezept (unter www.chefkoch.de immerhin mit fünf von fünf Sternen benotet und mit unzähligen Dankeskommentaren versehen). Hab mir den Ar...sch aufgerissen das Tier ordnungsgemäß hinzukriegen und einige Stunden investiert... Sah auch aus wie gemalt und dann der Schock! JEDER Bissen schmeckte absolut schlammig, totale Katastophe! Nachfrage beim (eigentlich sehr gutem) Fischzüchter, wo ich das Tier erworben hatte, brachte auch nichts, sei lange genug gehältert worden, usw...
Hab davor vielleicht vor 25 Jahren letzmals Karpfen gegessen (wir sind Forellenregion, vielleicht zu schnöggelig?), aber der schmeckte ANDERS, BESSER!!! In manchen Dingen hat man ein langes Gedächtniss, zumindest subjektiv...
Fazit: NIE wieder KARPFEN, selbst wenn Weihnacht, Sylvester und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen. Bin ja auch selber Schuld, wenn ich bedenke was der Karpfen so frißt... muß er ja so schmecken...
Frohe Feiertage

Stefan


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Hallo macmarco,
hab vor lauter Schilderung meines Horroressens eins vergessen, Du brauchst ja Tipps.
Mache gerne mal Scholle oder Pangasius um eine Banane gewickelt. Mag sich komisch anhören (für mich auch erst!), ist aber ein Gedicht. Dürfte mit Forellenfilets auch funktionieren! Ist nichts kompliziertes, ordentlich würzen (bei Forelle evt. nicht so viel Pfeffer) um die halbe Banane (Forelle wohl eine Viertel) herumwickeln, Zahnstocher und dann halt Backofen. Findest Du auch unter der Chefkochseite - ist mal was ganz anderes und schmeeeckt! Habe es beim ersten Mal nachgekocht weil ich dachte: Das kann gar nicht gehen, passt nicht, ist doch Verarsche... Mach es jetzt regelmäßig!

Stefan


----------



## Rotauge (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Als Niederrheiner kann ich Dir nur einen Heringsstipp empfehlen.


----------



## macmarco (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Mache gerne mal Scholle oder Pangasius um eine Banane gewickelt. Mag sich komisch anhören (für mich auch erst!), ist aber ein Gedicht. Dürfte mit Forellenfilets auch funktionieren!  Habe es beim ersten Mal nachgekocht weil ich dachte: Das kann gar nicht gehen, passt nicht, ist doch Verarsche... Mach es jetzt regelmäßig!



Hi, habe das heut mal ganz sponton ausprobiert, aber man soll es kaum glauben, man kann es essen und es schmeckt auch noch !!!|supergri

Dann noch mal vielen Dank an euch für eure Tipps #h

Marco


----------



## djoerni (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

roter heringssalat. der hilft am nächsten morgen dann auch gegen den kater...:q


----------



## macmarco (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*



djoerni schrieb:


> hilft am nächsten morgen dann auch gegen den kater...:q



Wer macht denn sowas, dass wan nächsten Tag nen Kater hat...|bigeyes


----------



## Forellenzemmel (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

macmarco, 
wer sollte sowas schon machen...
aber wenns dann aber doch mal passiert: Ein halbes Glas Sekt, rohes Ei drin verquirlen, ordentlich Pfeffer und Salz und last not least etwas Tabasco und etwas mehr Worchestersauce... wenn Du das überstehst bist Du stärker als der "Affe", das überlebt der nicht!

Stefan


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Hallo Marco hier ein Privatrezept für Matjessalat.
Der ist leicht unheimlich würzig und tut gut, wenn mal ´n bisschen härter war :q
Schmeckt Top auf Toast !!

Du brauchst: 4 Matjesheringe, oder 8 Matjesfilets
2 Gläser mit roter Beete
1 großes Glas Gewürzgurken
4 Boskopäpfel
4 Eier
ca 250 g Rinderbraten 
Mandelsplitter es gehen auch haselnusssplitter.

Alle Zutaten werden gaaaanz fein gewürfelt , ist wirklich seeehr wichtig.
Den Braten gut durchbraten und die Eier hartkochen, anschließend abkühlen lassen.
Dann das geanze ebenfalls würfeln. Gaaaanz fein
Alles zusammenrühren, und noch mit Saft der roten Beete und Gurkenwasser abschmecken.
Einen Tag ziehen lassen, und dann auf Toastbrot mit nem guten Rotwein geniessen.  #6

Guten Appetit

Peter


----------



## Rutenknicker (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Hallo,

   ich schlage Räucherlachs vor,der scheckt mir persönlich 
   am besten.#6Und ich wünsche viel spaß bei deiner 
   Silvesterparty.:m

                         Gruß Timo|wavey:


----------



## macmarco (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Frohe Weihnacht zusammen...|wavey:

saget mal, hat der ein oder andere von euch noch zufällig ein Fischauflaufrezept zum selber machen in der Tasche???
Fahre dann halt bissl mehr auf zu Silvester...#g
Wisst ihr doch, die die Fisch mitbringen sind immer die besten :q:q:q

Grüße


----------



## Schutenpiet (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

@ macmarco: sag mal wo fährst Du denn auf? Hier oder im Dorf bei Dir?
#g  sonst guck ich mal rein :q:q

Piet...        Natürlich nur zum probieren


----------



## macmarco (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> @ macmarco: sag mal wo fährst Du denn auf? Hier oder im Dorf bei Dir?
> #g  sonst guck ich mal rein :q:q
> 
> Piet...        Natürlich nur zum probieren



Yuhu...weißt doch... im Dorf...#6

Aber nur probieren Peter....|bigeyes


----------



## Acipenser (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66947
und hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62743

Irgendwo gab es auch ein Rezept mit einem Fischdip, habe ich aber leider nicht mehr gefunden so auf die Schnelle.

Viel Spass bei der Silvesterfeier und allen einen guten Rutsch

Mahlzeit


----------



## macmarco (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Ich wollte eigentlich nur kurz Danke sagen für eure tollen Rezepte...:m

Habe das eine oder andere ausprobiert und auch gestern Abend serviert... kam toll an und war auch super lecker....:q:q

Gruß Marco


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nur kurz Danke sagen für eure tollen Rezepte...:m
> 
> Habe das eine oder andere ausprobiert und auch gestern Abend serviert... kam toll an und war auch super lecker....:q:q
> 
> Gruß Marco



Wat gab´s denn ??????????????
Bitte einmal die Menuekarte  |supergri|supergri
Bewegung hattet ihr ja genug, es durfte also ruhig etwas mehr sein  |rolleyes

Peter


----------



## macmarco (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Wat gab´s denn ??????????????
> Bitte einmal die Menuekarte  |supergri|supergri



Peter, hätte ich dir das vorher gesagt, was es gibt, dann hättest du dich selbst eingeladen zum Essen, und dann hätten wir nix mehr von gehabt....|sagnix   

War sehr lecker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*



macmarco schrieb:


> Peter, hätte ich dir das vorher gesagt, was es gibt, dann hättest du dich selbst eingeladen zum Essen, und dann hätten wir nix mehr von gehabt....|sagnix
> 
> War sehr lecker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



|wavey: Na wenn das so ist,... denn verrat ich dir später auch nicht wo ich ´nen Frischling herkrieg..|supergri
..|kopfkrat ich würd ihn ja mit Dir teilen, aber ich glaub du magst ja sowas gaaanich :m
Marco stell ihn dir vor: saubere Keulen gepökelt, dann geräuchert ....
Jetzt nicht weinen|pftroest:  war ja nicht so gemeint |supergri|supergri
reden wir noch drüber

guats nächtle

Peter


----------



## macmarco (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe für Silvester...*

Mhhhh.....#q

wenns so ist, dann....soll ich noch mal das für dich (nur für dich:l) machen?(Würde dabei auch niiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeee an das Marzipanschwein denken):vik:


----------

